# Soundblast x-fi extreme Audio + logitech z906 soundsystem unter  windows 7 ultimate 64 bit



## anfaengerulli (30. Mai 2011)

hallo,
ich habe die Soundblast x-fi extreme Audio verbunden mit dem z906 von logitech über optisches Kabel und die Treiber  der beiliegenden CD.

Wo kann ich einstellen, dass es ich um 5.1 sound handelt und wo kann ich die hinteren Lautprecher lauter und die vorderen leister konfigurieren. habe in den Tools von soundblaster nichts gefunden!?

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Vorraus. 

Ulrich


----------



## Bluefire (30. Mai 2011)

hmmm...hast du den Konsol Luncher/Starter von creative installiert?


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Mai 2011)

dann geh über windows:
systemsteuerung-> sound->gerät auswählen-> auf konfigurieren klicken->einstellen->dann auf eigenschaften und den rest einstellen.

sollte eig alle probleme lösen


----------



## Bluefire (30. Mai 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> dann geh über windows:
> systemsteuerung-> sound->gerät auswählen-> auf konfigurieren klicken->einstellen->dann auf eigenschaften und den rest einstellen.
> 
> sollte eig alle probleme lösen


 
oder so 
Allerdings um die Lautsprecher einzeln zu konfigurieren wäre die THX konsole nicht schlecht.....ist auf treiber CD, wenn nicht benutz das Pax-Paket um die THX konsole zu bekommen (PAX MASTER Suite V1.70 (November 2010))  
Download hier: PAX MASTER Suite V1.70 - Technewshw.com

THX Konsole Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Mai 2011)

kann pax auch nur empfehlen, nimm am besten das.


----------



## anfaengerulli (30. Mai 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> dann geh über windows:
> systemsteuerung-> sound->gerät auswählen-> auf konfigurieren klicken->einstellen->dann auf eigenschaften und den rest einstellen.
> 
> sollte eig alle probleme lösen


 das geht schon mal nicht
wenn ich Digitalaudio spidif anklicke, ist konfigurieren nicht anwählbar


----------



## Bluefire (30. Mai 2011)

Pax Master Suite schon probiert???


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Mai 2011)

unterstützt die soka überhaupt sorround über die digitale schnittstelle?


----------



## Bluefire (30. Mai 2011)

will schon die ganze zeit auf der homepage von creative nachschauen...aber iwie is der Server nicht erreichbar...bei euch auch?
Ich denke schons schon (weiß es aber nicht) ...auch wenn es ein beschnittener X-Fi Chip is.


----------



## Lee (30. Mai 2011)

Es ist kein beschnittener X-FI Chip, es ist ein Audiogy Chip. Zudem geht es nicht, da die Karte kein Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect unterstützt. Lediglich bei Dolby Digital oder DTS Tonspuren in Filmen kann man das Signal durch den SPDIF schicken. In Spielen wird man aber kein 5.1 haben können.


----------



## Bluefire (30. Mai 2011)

Ohh stimmt... nen aufgemotzden Audigy chip...
haben eigentlich alle X-fi karten DTS, dolby digital live usw...oder nur ab einem besimmten alter?


----------



## anfaengerulli (31. Mai 2011)

Toll, die Karte wird vom Programm nicht unterstützt. Welche Karten werden denn unterstützt und können 5.1 auch im Spiel über SPDIF


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2011)

Bluefire schrieb:


> Ohh stimmt... nen aufgemotzden Audigy chip...
> haben eigentlich alle X-fi karten DTS, dolby digital live usw...oder nur ab einem besimmten alter?


Erst die Titanium Karten haben das Standardmäßig intigriert. Bei den anderen X-FI Karten musste man die Lizenz nachkaufen.



anfaengerulli schrieb:


> Toll, die Karte wird vom Programm nicht unterstützt. Welche Karten werden denn unterstützt und können 5.1 auch im Spiel über SPDIF


 Was meinst du mit Programm?

Digitales 5.1 in Spielen gibt es am günstigsten mit der Asus Xonar DS für PCI und der Xonar DX für PCIe. Ansonsten können alle Xonar Karten außer der DG Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect. Dann gäbe es noch die Club 3d Theatron Agrippa mit DDL und eben die erwähnte X-FI Titanium, die ich aber nicht empfehlen würde. Weiterhin diverse Auzentech Karten, welche genau weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht.


----------



## anfaengerulli (31. Mai 2011)

welches ist denn die beste mit PCI-Express anschluss?
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der 
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound...PJ2Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306865637&sr=8-1

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-Express        von Creative
und
http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Titan...DDBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306865637&sr=8-2
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Soundkarte intern        von Creative

habe da nicht wirklich viel gefunden.
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mit Premiere filme schneiden und auch den Filmen 5.1 Sound zuordnen möchte.


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2011)

Dir ist klar, dass bei digitaler Verbindung die Soundkarten mehr oder weniger alle gleich klingen, da sie außer das Signal weiterzugeben nichts damit machen? Da kann man nicht von "beste Karte sprechen". 

Zwischen der Titanium und der Titanium Fatality gibt es keinen klanglichen Unterschied (bei analoger Verbindung). Die Fatality hat aber ein EMI Shield, was gegen Störeinstrahlungen z.B. von der GraKa helfen soll, und eine Art Front Panel.

Worauf es jetzt speziell beim Filme Schneiden ankommt weiß ich nicht, ich glaube aber nicht, dass da die Soundkarte eine so wahnsinnig bedeutende Rolle spielt.


----------



## anfaengerulli (31. Mai 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Erst die Titanium Karten haben das Standardmäßig intigriert. Bei den anderen X-FI Karten musste man die Lizenz nachkaufen.
> 
> 
> Was meinst du mit Programm?
> ...


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2011)

> ich dachte, eine Optische Verbindung zwischen soundkarte und soundsystem sei immer das beste, stimmt das etwa nicht


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Maßgeblich für den Klang ist die Wandlung des digitalen Signals, was zum Beispiel eine beliebige Audiodatei ist, in ein analoges, was die Lautsprecher dann in Ton umwandeln. "Normalerweise" ist das die Aufgabe einer Soundkarte und dann hat man auch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Soundkarten. Bei einer digitalen Verbindung von der Soundkarte weg, verschiebt man den Ort der Digital zu Analog Wandlung einfach nach hinten. In deinem Fall findet dann die Wandlung in deinem Soundsystem statt und nicht in der Soundkarte. Dann hängt die Qualität des Analogen Signals davon ab, wie gut die Wandler im Logitech System sind.


----------



## anfaengerulli (31. Mai 2011)

oooh man - was ist nun besser?


----------



## iceman650 (31. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an 
Es kommt auf die Digital-Analog-Wandler an. Die Lösung, bei der die besseren verbaut sind, klingt auch besser.
Vorteil von digital ist halt, dass man mit einem Kabel Surround übertragen kann. Besser oder schlechter ist es jedoch nicht unbedingt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (31. Mai 2011)

Besser ist das, was die besseren Digital Analog Wandler hat. In deinem Fall dürften das Logitech System und die X-FI ähnlich sein. Vielleicht ist die Soundkarte ein klein wenig besser. Das sind aber nur Spekulationen meinerseits. Zumindest hast du Analog auf jedenfall deinen 5.1 Sound, ohne dir eine andere Soundkarte kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## anfaengerulli (31. Mai 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Erst die Titanium Karten haben das Standardmäßig intigriert. Bei den anderen X-FI Karten musste man die Lizenz nachkaufen.
> 
> 
> Also die Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium PCI-Express        von Creative wird vom THX-Einrichtungskonsole unterstützt?


----------



## anfaengerulli (5. Juni 2011)

So, ich habe mir jetzt die tianium gekauft. Meine Frage ist nun: Es gibt dort das Feld Decoder, dort kann ich DTS und 5.1 oder ausschalten. Wann schalte ich diesen Dekoder ein? Ich habe dvbviewer pro mit der ich Sky empfange. Wenn ich dort den Dekoder inschalte, ruckelt das Bild.


----------



## N8falke (22. März 2012)

Du weißt aber schon, dass Du über die Bedienkonsole vom 906er die Lautstärke von Subwoofer, Center- und Surround-Speaker getrennt regeln kannst, oder? (LEVEL) Ebenfalls kannst Du über EFFECT einstellen, ob Du 2.1, 4.1 oder 5.1 fahren willst.

Dein Startposting ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber vielleicht hilfts ja trotzdem. (Auch anderen)


----------



## Madz (22. März 2012)

N8falke du Leichenfledderer! Guck mal auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags!


----------



## N8falke (23. März 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> N8falke du Leichenfledderer! Guck mal auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags!


 
Hab ich! Geht das aus meiner letzten (von 3) Zeile nicht hervor?



N8falke schrieb:


> Dein Startposting ist zwar schon ein Weilchen  her, aber vielleicht hilfts ja trotzdem. (Auch anderen)


----------

